# Lionel Tenders designations



## Tom Barnett (Jan 13, 2013)

What is the difference between Lionel tenders 2046W and 2046W-50 
and tenders 2671W and 2671WX? The information I have stumbled across appears contradictory. 
Tom Barnett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom Barnett said:


> What is the difference between Lionel tenders 2046W and 2046W-50
> and tenders 2671W and 2671WX? The information I have stumbled across appears contradictory.
> Tom Barnett


I believe one is smaller and less detailed with the 2046.
Read the last line in the Features section here, I think the -50 is more detailed.

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=726

Maybe the 2671w & wx would be in the detail too?
There is not much info on Lionel tenders out there.
Maybe I am wrong but I think one is just a nicer tender.
Again the last line in features.

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=681

Let the thread sit, maybe someone has a definite answer for you, mine is a guess.
One might be an 8 wheel compared to a 12 wheel tender?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking at photos, I don't see any difference between the 2046's other than the W is marked Lionel Lines and the W-50 is marked Pennsylvania.

Similarly, the 2671W is Pennsylvania and the 2671WX is Lionel Lines.


----------



## Tom Barnett (Jan 13, 2013)

*Lionel Tender Designations*

Did a little prefunctory comparison of the tenders listed on ebay and found your information to be spot on. The twelve Lionel tenders stamped in white paint on the underside as 2046W were the "Lionel Lines"variation. Of the six marked as 2046W-50, five were "Pennsylvania" and one was "Lionel Lines". This odd one can be attributed to a shell change. 
It's odd but the same holds true for the 2671W and WX. The nine 
2671Ws are "Pennsylvania" and two of the 2671WXs are "Lionel Lines"
and one has a "Pennsylvania" shell. And again, I believe, a shell replacement. Appreciate all the information.
Tom Barnett


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you looked at the shell and saw 2046-50. That would be the part number designation for the shell. The dash 50. I have never seen a stamped -50 on a frame. HMMMMM.


example


----------



## Tom Barnett (Jan 13, 2013)

The 2046w-50 was stamped in white paint (?) on the bottom side of the tender chassis. I saw no numerical designations on the outside of the shell. Don't know about any numbering inside. Thanks for info.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The W stands for whistle, The X appears to designate coil couplers.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe the WX designation was for tenders with deck railing and grab irons. Most of those may have had coil couplers as well


----------

